# Egg question



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 16 Red Sexlinks 7 months old. they started laying about 1 or 2 months ago. I was getting anywhere fro 7 to 13 eggs a day now im getting none. I live in Alabama where its been in triple digits nothing else has changed. could it be the heat? Thanks in advance Shane


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The heat could affect them and affect laying proficiency....but not to the degree that you'd get absolutely NO eggs, I'm thinking. Do you free range and do they have a hidden nest? Do you have snakes in your area...they can down an amazing amount of eggs. Rats will also store away a great number of eggs if allowed to flourish.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I did see an egg on outside of coop but I don't free range because of neighbors dogs. I thought one of the kids dropped it...But it wasn't busted could a rat bring it out ... my nest are about 3 ft high. and at back of coop, egg was on outside and at front.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, a rat can carry them out and store them for later. Depending on how many rats you have, they can cart off a lot of eggs in a day.










And one for funny..... 










If you have crows that can get in the coop, they can steal your eggs as well...










Here's a link to a thread where folks caught rats stealing eggs with a game cam vid and other folks caught squirrels stealing the eggs.

http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6912

Snakes can eat a lot of eggs as well...I was losing eggs and then caught a huge black snake that had eaten 3 of my chicks. After I killed it my egg count went back to normal.


----------

